# [***Guide***] Deodexing and Create your own custom rom and share it!



## lexriley

*DEODEXING*

must have all these
Download XUltimate
Busybox installed
Root
sdk tools

1. Connect tablet to computer

2. Start xUltimate, we will now get the required files from our phone to deodex and zipalign it which we will describe in the 3rd step.

3. On the main menu of xUltimate, type "deodex" in the main menu then choose option 5 (Pull and deodex all). Everything will be done for you here. Don't worry. You will see all your finished files in the folders 'done_app' and 'done_frame' which are located in the installation directory of xUltimate.

4. move folders 'done_app' and 'done_frame' folders to your sdcard, you can find these folders in the directory of xUltimate as described in the previous step.

5. Make sure the sdcard is not mounted to pc anymore

6. Open Windows Command Prompt and type the following commands.

adb shell
su
stop
mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/stl12 /system
rm /system/app/*.odex
rm /system/framework/*.odex
busybox cp /sdcard/done_app/* /system/app/
busybox cp /sdcard/done_frame/* /system/framework/
chmod 644 /system/app/*
chmod 644 /system/framework/*
mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/stl12 /system
sync
reboot recovery
7. Now data and cache reset in the recovery menu...
8. reboot

*Now How to Share and backup*
1. download the backup script http://www.multiupload.com/OBLSBY5Z9E
2. extract the file and place in C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools or where your sdk platform-tools folder is
3.open command prompt [run cmd prompt as administrator] type "cd C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools" next press enter then type "backup" or where your platform-tools folder is [don't include ""]
4. the files for heimdall sharing will be in cd C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools or where your platform-tools folder is also they will be on your sdcard
5. make sure when sharing you do a complete wipe you dont want to share your info
6.now lets get some roms posted!


----------



## dsb9938

Couldn't take 5 mins to make your own script?


----------

